# I worry when she does this



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Poly, our Red Leg, She is getting ready to molt, she is 8 years old so this only happens about once a year now,I'm a little concerned because she has always molted at night before.I gave her a lite mist and turned her light off, now just wait.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2012)

She has orange carpeting, just like me!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 7, 2012)

We went to an auction, was gone about 5 hours and she was out of the old skin when we got home,I am amazed at how they do this with the empty shell still complete and intact.


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm always amazed at these guys. I think they are really beautiful....always thought of getting one. I'd like to read up on them, Len could you tell me the full name. I know there are different kinds.


----------



## poison (Dec 7, 2012)

nice T. btw its a Mexican red knee (Brachypelma smithi) my favorite T of all


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2012)

watching them molt is amazing...


----------



## NudistApple (Dec 8, 2012)

I missed my T molt when she did it last. It was during the aftermath of Hurricane Sandy, and I'd had to ship her off to a friend with power, since ours was off for nearly 2 weeks. When I got her back, wha-bam! Shiny new Lachesis, with a crunchy old exoskeleton.

I envy you getting to watch yours. (-:


----------



## Tom (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like she came through fine.  Gorgeous spider.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2012)

She's a beautiful girl. But a word of advice. Get her off that sand. Sand is about the worst Substrate you can use for a tarantula. It's made to solidify moisture, and can easily clog a tarantulas joints.
really bas stuff. Ec-Earth is the way to go.


----------

